

Bitcoin surges to all-time high of $900, then drops below $650 in 30 minutes - dutchbrit
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/bitcoin-surges-alltime-high-800-government-discusses-legitimacy-digital-currency/

======
abdullahisham
Meet The 'Assassination Market' Creator Who's Crowdfunding Murder With
Bitcoins [http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/11/18/meet-
th...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/11/18/meet-the-
assassination-market-creator-whos-crowdfunding-murder-with-bitcoins/)

------
abdullahisham
its not stable unless there is huge volume of transaction done. can't predict
anything as of now. bitcoin value can be controlled now by few people doing
the transactions.

